# Snowboarding Music



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't really wanna sit here and list each song that I listen to so I will list my favorite riding mixes.

All of the luvstep mixes are perfect for me while boarding. Luvstep 2 is my go to and the 3rd installment will be released on the 14th.
The Mixes Luvstep 3 ? Available February 14th, 2012


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I'll list some bands I listen to.. I like mellow music for the most part.. 
Social Distortion
White Stripes
The Pixies
Modest Mouse
311
CKY
Wolfmother
Bad Religion
Les Claypool
Buckethead
Weezer
Metillica 
Arcade Fire


----------



## acerrage2 (Jan 18, 2012)

thanks idk what luvstep is, but ill look into it, thanks for all the bands they sound like exactly what i was looking for.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

It is what will be playing in your ear the next time you ride.


----------



## acerrage2 (Jan 18, 2012)

haha im sure it will


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

I also am a heavy listener of underground hip hop. Dunno if that floats your boat, but I could keep you busy for days.

Also peep RJD2, preferably his album "Deadringer" It pretty much goes well with anything.


----------



## acerrage2 (Jan 18, 2012)

Haha ok you dont even know how much i appreciate this, it keeps me from surfing the interwebs for hours, so thanks alot


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

I just spent the past 30 mins making a list together and I accidentally paged back and it vanished fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuk.


Give me a couple minutes and I will redo the whole thing again.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Here is a quick list I put together will keep you going for awhile.

Blue Scholars - Bayani
Blackalicious - NIA
Chromeo - Fancy Footwork
Childish Gambino - EP / Culdesac
Currency - Verde Terrace
Danger DOOM - The Mouse and the Mask
Deltron 3030 - Deltron 3030
Flobots - Fight with Tools
Iron Maiden - Number of the Beast / Powerslave (Anything with Bruce Dickinson singing)
Jurassic 5 - Quality Control
Kid Cudi - Man on the Moon parts I & II
Kool Keith - Black Elvis (At least grab the track Livin' Astro as you might not care for the whole album as he is known for being one of the weirdest rappers out there, but a personal favorite of mine)
Madvillain - Madvillainy
Mars Volta - De-loused in the Comatorium
Metallica - Kill 'em All / Ride the Lightning
MF DOOM - Operation DOOMsday / MM...Food
Muse -Absolution / Origin of Symmetry / Black Holes
Odd Future - Radical 
Raekwon - Only Built 4 Cuban Linx
Rage Against the Machine - Evil Empire / The Battle of Los Angeles
Ronald Jenkees - Disorganized fun (love this one)
Wu-Tang Clan - 36 Chambers


And how about a link to every BBC Essential Mix? This alone could last you forever.
Essential Mix by +dB on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## acerrage2 (Jan 18, 2012)

haha thanks


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Uh....consider I'm 46...


Amy Winehouse
Audioslave
Bob Marley
Buena Vista Social Club
Chemical brothers
Chet Baker
Clash
Cult
Deadmau5
Foo Fighters
Infected Mushrooms
J Brown's body (reggae)
Johnny Cash
LeftField
Buble'
Nirvana
The Orb
Ott
Ozzy Osbourne
Pat Metheney
Prodigy
RATM
Shpongle
Sublime
System of a Down
Younger Brother
808 State


----------



## stealthyc (Oct 27, 2011)

These make up the bulk of my playlist and I never seem to get sick of it

AWOLNATION
Beastie Boys
The Black Keys
Blind Pilot
Cage the Elephant
Cold War Kids
Dispatch
The Decemberists
Deer TIck
Eagles of Death Metal
Grouplove
The Killers
My Morning Jacket
Phoenix
Portugal the Man
The Romany Rye
The Strokes
Telekinesis
Young the Giant


----------

